# Ultimate Green Focus RS - First ever go with a machine polisher!



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

Well, I've had it for over 12 months, and I finally broke out the machine polisher on the RS (having originally bought it for my MK6 Fiesta ST). So here goes, I've very happy with how my first try came out!

Process was, car fully washed and decon'd, then Meguiar's #105 on Orange Hex Logic at speed 6 (DAS-6 Pro), then Meg's #205 on White Hex logic, then Gtechniq panel wipe, followed by Chemical Guys Blacklight applied with a black hex logic pad, allowed to haze and buffed, 20 mins later, a second coat was applied. Then after a suitable period, two coats of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet.

So here goes...



























That's the relfection of my blinds in the window, not bluffer trails! Fear not!



























Some nasty orange peel on both doors 










And then the sun finally come out on day three and really spoilt me rotten! :doublesho














































Was treat to some lovely beads too



















And some of you may be wondering where my wheels are? Well, the paintwork wasn't the only thing getting a treat this weekend just gone! The wheels were off for a refurb, its something i ALWAYS wanted to do on my last car, and never had the balls, so I thought I'd do a photoshop of it on the RS, loved it, and got it booked in. I present, the most marmite mod I've done to the RS to date!



















Then some final beauty shots
































































Feel free to follow my RS adventures on either YouTube: @Yardeski or Instagram @michaelyarde


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Nice job there mate, the paint work is crisp!!

I think I like the wheels, not sure tho..


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Paintwork looks brilliant after that mate, great work 

Not a fan of the wheels though personally but lovely car bud


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

The wheels are very marmite! But I'm 22, and thought why the hell not! haha! 

Cost me £160, i'll reassess if I want to keep them gold at the end of show season


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Fair enough buddy, I've got two sets of bbs cus I can't make my mind up what colour looks better lol 

Flake in the paintwork looks excellent


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Love the green, also love the wheels. Nice job


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beaut that mate, I'm 47 but I think I like them wheels.

I suppose when you're left with either, black, silver or anthracite, then gold is one of the only colours left.

Nice flake pop in there too.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks perfect! I had an UG myself and wish I had the guts to do my wheels purple, in the end I went for boring safe gloss black.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Really liking that. Think the wheels look great. Green is definitely the best colour for an RS


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

I love the RS but wow at your age your very lucky, I thought having an ST was good at 22 but could only dream of one of these lol m, not sure the wheels tbh I would prefer gun metal grey but it's your car so enjoy


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think your car is either a love or not, I love the colour combination, well chosen matey


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

awesome car and finish,would like the wheels in silver but if you like them thats all that matters


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Love the wheels as they reflect the golden tint to the green in the sun!


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks good!

Love the wheels. Agreed they're Marmite, but you see so many MK2 RS's that have the same mods its a refreshing change.

I'd get that Focus badge off the back asap though. Surprising how much difference a debadge makes


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great job and some terrific paint pop!
I defo don't like the wheel colour at all against the green. but this is purely a very personal opinion and whats pleasing to my eye my look tremendous to another. as long as you are happy then thats all trhat matters. one thing for sure - they are spotlessly clean!
:thumb::buffer:

Ben


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

awesome work, paint looks lovely all polished up. i don't dig the wheel colour at all though, silver is always best


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

hmm if the car was blue or black the wheels would look much better, love the car though brother use to have a blue one.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Love it!.. out there and different...just dnt be going replacing the badges for gold coloured!....


----------



## PP200t (Feb 5, 2015)

Love it mate, the wheels really look good which when I first saw them I didn't think. 
And another wow for having one at 22!! I had a 1.2 Clio at 22!! I probably couldn't afford or justify an rs now at 32!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I had an Ur-quattro at 22 but i did work in the trade and had a traders policy which made the insurance cheaper. I like the colour of the wheels(old fart at nearly 50) as you don't see any that colour on RS' and you've done a cracking job with the paintwork there :thumb|:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work mate, looks lovely.

I want to hate the wheels, but for some reason I don't.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

A lot of effort there mate, very nice.
I think the wheels work quite well with the colour personally. I'm not young enough to get away with it myself any more unfortunately.


----------



## scottez (Mar 2, 2015)

A nice job well done


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good job on that. I really like the wheels actually.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on the paint work. looks stunning in the sun.
I like the wheels and they seem to suite the paint work well.
liking the tinted rear lights


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

To be honest I've never been a lover of Ford cars.....
A couple of the "Fast Fords" are ok !!!!!

BUT...... That has really blown me away. Love it, love it love it.

Phil.


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

When i saw the first picture i was like 'hmm nice finish', then when i saw the first picture with the sun getting involved i was like 'oh my'! 

Fantastic work and great job for first time with a machine! wish i had the balls to take that on with my own car.:buffer:

I quite like the gold, personally i would have gone for bronze but different strokes and all that. :thumb:


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

I was the same as a lot of you with the colour! The first two days I was polishing, it was dull, overcast and cold (perfect polishing weather when you can't machine inside!), and don't get me wrong, I could see the results, the shine was pretty damn good, but it wasn't until the third day when the sun came out and I really got to see that legendary gold flake pop that Ultimate Green is well known for!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Superb job, well done :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the wheel and paint combo - it works for me!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Love it, fab work


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Lovely job mate, wheels look great with that colour:thumb:


----------



## bandsawman (Feb 18, 2015)

Stunning job! And I like the wheels too 😊


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cracking job on an awesome machine. Big fan of the wheels also


----------

